# Simon Pegg please fuck off



## maximilian ping (Feb 14, 2011)

With his endless line of shit unfunny films he's turning a generation of student stoners into humourless idiots. somebody help them


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

He's allright. I like him.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 14, 2011)

Have you seen his latest film?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 14, 2011)

I think he's quite funny tbh......


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Have you seen his latest film?


 
Me? No, have you?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

I like him too


----------



## kittyP (Feb 14, 2011)

I like him too. 
Although I kinda find Nick Frost funnier to watch from time to time.


----------



## Santino (Feb 14, 2011)

I like Spaced and his British films, but he is threatening to turn into one of those actors whose success seems to make them insufferably pleased with themselves.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I like him too


 
He always seem a nice modest chap in interviews too. Willing to help out on what's going on in the films allusions and that. I give him 89%


----------



## strung out (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah, i think he's alright


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

Santino said:


> I like Spaced and his British films, but he is threatening to turn into one of those actors whose success seems to make them insufferably pleased with themselves.


 
That's just how middle class people look. You don't notice it until they're under lights.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 14, 2011)

I love him!!! I watched 'Shaun of the dead' again the other night and found it really funny-but then I am really bored at the moment recovering from an op. I love Nick Frost too. I'm als really enjoying spaced again.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 14, 2011)

Santino said:


> I like Spaced and his British films, but he is threatening to turn into one of those actors whose success seems to make them insufferably pleased with themselves.


 
I d be really pleased as well if I got to work with my best mate and it entailed filming all the stupid stuff that went on in my head and I got paid loads for it!!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 14, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Me? No, have you?


 
I was asking maximilian ping cos while I agree run fatboy run was utter toss, I'd quite like to see 'Paul'


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 14, 2011)

i think spaced and shaun of the dead were excellent. i just hope those two fellas don't disappear up their own arses and become b-list wankers, ruined by having dollars waved at them


----------



## strung out (Feb 14, 2011)

he's a big doctor who fan too, so he must be alright.


----------



## Santino (Feb 14, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> i think spaced and shaun of the dead were excellent. i just hope those two fellas don't disappear up their own arses and become b-list wankers, ruined by having dollars waved at them


 
Mission: Impossible IV?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think I've laughed at anything he has ever done. So yeah, fuck off


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 14, 2011)

He's one of the contemporary giants of UK comedy given all he has achieved. He's mainly appearing in mediocre yank comedy films at the moment but they seem to be of the innocuous kind so whatever. Not too fussed about seeing his new film with Nick Frost mind.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 14, 2011)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I don't think I've laughed at anything he has ever done. So yeah, fuck off


 
You didnt like Spaced? Odd.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2011)

Can't stand 'Spaced' but really enjoyed 'Shaun of the dead', he is a bit 'middle-class geek' but doesn't stop some of his stuff being funny. Obviously having filmed that utter wanker Toby Youngs book is a black mark on anyone's jotter mind. As an aside his undergraduate thesis was "A Marxist overview of popular 1970s cinema and hegemonic discourses". Who knew.....


----------



## ringo (Feb 14, 2011)

Not transferring to US cinema well, but like his British stuff.

Frost is responsible for my favourite ever sketch, won't embed:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2011)

Really liked "Spaced" and "Shaun of the Dead". Haven't seen "Hot Fuzz", not bothered about "Paul. Thought he was miscast as Scotty in "Star Trek" though he kind of made me laugh.

He seems okay but would like to see him do something other than his geeky schtick.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> You didnt like Spaced?



The comedy in Spaced is too gentle for me...


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

Divisive Cotton said:


> The comedy in Spaced is too gentle for me...


 
It's not gentle it just references wanky middle class stuff. He's a wanky middle class bloke, so fair enough.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 14, 2011)

I quite enjoyed Hot Fuzz, but by and large, yeah. Never saw what was _so funny_ about Spaced, don't fancy the new one.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 14, 2011)

You fuck off.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 14, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I like him too.
> Although I kinda find Nick Frost funnier to watch from time to time.


 
Yeah frost has got a more subtle funny face schtick imo, i watched hot fuzz again t'other day and he cracked me up. All good clean middle class fun, none of this dirty working class shit you read about these days.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Never saw what was _so funny_ about Spaced, don't fancy the new one.


 
Applauds


----------



## maximilian ping (Feb 14, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Have you seen his latest film?



i saw a clip of the 'best bit' the other night and it made me want to wretch because it was so unfunny. If SP is the king of British cinematic comedy, which he seems to be, then god help us


----------



## paolo (Feb 14, 2011)

Loved Spaced, enjoyed Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz. Not falling over myself to see Paul, but I'll probably give it a whirl a some point.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> i saw a clip of the 'best bit' the other night and it made me want to wretch because it was so unfunny. If SP is the king of British cinematic comedy, which he seems to be, then god help us


 
Do you also things the kings fucking stutter thing is shit?


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Feb 14, 2011)

Pegg was best in 'Big Train', which was brilliant.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

wanker


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Feb 14, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> wanker


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2011)

Pegg used be good at doing stuff that was quite funny if you watched it a couple of times, but seems to have even lost that.

And it looks like butchers is pissed again. Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like onket isn't getting the allusions. Happy birthday.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 14, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


>




or


----------



## nick h. (Feb 14, 2011)

All the modern British middle of the road comedy is embarrassingly lame. We Brits should stick to the more quirky stuff, which we excel at. Pegg's bandwagon is unstoppable now. We'll have to put up with decades of his tedium. File it with Little Britain, Mr Bean, Coupling, the Carry On films and all the other dross for the masses.  The sad thing is that Pegg thinks he's in the same league as Leonard Rossiter.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

*fucking masses*


----------



## strung out (Feb 14, 2011)

nick h. said:


> The sad thing is that Pegg thinks he's in the same league as Leonard Rossiter.


 
does he?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

nick h. said:


> All the modern British middle of the road comedy is embarrassingly lame. We Brits should stick to the more quirky stuff, which we excel at. Pegg's bandwagon is unstoppable now. We'll have to put up with decades of his tedium. File it with Little Britain, Mr Bean, Coupling, the Carry On films and all the other dross for the masses.  The sad thing is that Pegg thinks he's in the same league as Leonard Rossiter.


 
I do note the lack of example in your pot of cliched generalisations. Got any?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

> All the modern British middle of the road comedy is embarrassingly lame. We Brits should stick to the more quirky stuff, which we excel at. Pegg's bandwagon is unstoppable now. We'll have to put up with decades of his tedium. File it with Little Britain, Mr Bean, Coupling, the Carry On films and all the other dross for the masses. The sad thing is that Pegg thinks he's in the same league as Leonard Rossiter.



This is not only contradictory, it's mental.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 14, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> *fucking masses*


 
That's the problem. They just won't stop.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

OK


----------



## strung out (Feb 14, 2011)

apparently if something's popular, it's shit


----------



## strung out (Feb 14, 2011)

all those masses, liking the wrong comedy, the bastards


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

strung out said:


> apparently if something's popular, it's shit


 
Imagine the self hatred that's required to think like that. Nasty.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone who liked Hot Fuzz should have to go to a re-education camp before they are allowed to reproduce. Anyone who likes Little Britain should be sterilised. If they also like Come Fly With Me put them in a cattle truck and make lampshades out of their skin.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 14, 2011)

hot fuzz was quite good.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Anyone who liked Hot Fuzz should have to go to a re-education camp before they are allowed to reproduce. Anyone who likes Little Britain should be sterilised. If they also like Come Fly With Me put them in a cattle truck and make lampshades out of their skin.


 
What's the connection Cleggy?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

strung out said:


> all those masses, liking the wrong comedy, the bastards


 
It's only popular because people like it. Which is bad, because everyone is a moron.


----------



## strung out (Feb 14, 2011)

they disgust me


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 14, 2011)

He's a dull, dull man.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 14, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Anyone who liked Hot Fuzz should have to go to a re-education camp before they are allowed to reproduce. Anyone who likes Little Britain should be sterilised. If they also like Come Fly With Me put them in a cattle truck and make lampshades out of their skin.


 
Let me guess... you were much better when you were writing comedy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2011)

nick h. said:


> All the modern British middle of the road comedy is embarrassingly lame. We Brits should stick to the more quirky stuff, which we excel at. Pegg's bandwagon is unstoppable now. We'll have to put up with decades of his tedium. File it with Little Britain, Mr Bean, Coupling, the Carry On films and all the other dross for the masses.  The sad thing is that Pegg thinks he's in the same league as Leonard Rossiter.



(((the massses))) are they not allowed comedy?


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 14, 2011)

Loved Spaced, Shaun of the Dead was ok, not seen anything by Pegg/Edgar since to comment.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((the massses))) are they not allowed comedy?



No point in making new stuff for them. They can just watch repeats. In the camps.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

nick h. said:


> No point in making new stuff for them. They can just watch repeats. In the camps.


 
You see where everyone ignored your camps/Auschwitz  bit above? Do you know why?


----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2011)

I remember Spaced being OK, but nowhere near the gushing praise it always gets here. I've also never really forgiven it for beating Father Ted in the 'Best Sit-Com Ever' poll we did on here a few years back.


----------



## Augie March (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm surprised his work provokes such a reaction from some people. Some fine pieces of fried gold (usually Edgar Wright is involved) and some mediocre pap, but hardly worthy of such vitriol. He seems a fairly affable chap in interviews and some people think I look like him. So he must be OK.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 14, 2011)

Damn I just realised that I had posted a really long message earlier saying something very very profound (natch) and bloody didn't hit the post button


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> It's only popular because people like it. Which is bad, because everyone is a moron.


 
80% are in one shape or the other. I include myself.

OP: Nothing wrong with Pegg, not a great comedian, but hardly shit. Prefer his mate tbh.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 14, 2011)

Love Pegg and Frost. Can't wait to see Paul. 

So yeh, you fuck off.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> 80% are in one shape or the other. I include myself.
> 
> OP: Nothing wrong with Pegg, not a great comedian, but hardly shit. Prefer his mate tbh.



You what lass?


----------



## pk (Feb 14, 2011)

The UK based films are decent, the Hollywood shit is just shit, but he shouldn't turn it down. Half a million dollars for a months work, most of that sat in a Winnebago sniffing coke off a groupie's boobs - not one of you would turn that down... 

Good luck to him.


----------



## likesfish (Feb 14, 2011)

loved spaced and loved hot fuzz hot L1a1 porn can't beat it 
  little britian is not as shit as the fucking manure farm that come fly with is though.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> You what lass?


 
Pareto principle, 80% of everything and everyone is shit. Not being entirely serious of course.


----------



## gsv (Feb 15, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Anyone who liked Hot Fuzz should have to go to a re-education camp before they are allowed to reproduce. Anyone who likes Little Britain should be sterilised. If they also like Come Fly With Me put them in a cattle truck and make lampshades out of their skin.


Was going to post something relevant about Pegg. But you blew that out of the water by being a cunt.

GS(v)


----------



## kabbes (Feb 15, 2011)

strung out said:
			
		

> apparently if something's popular, it's shit



Like Russell Howard?

:innocent face:


----------



## Onket (Feb 15, 2011)

How's the head this morning, butch?


----------



## Le Shark (Feb 15, 2011)

pk said:


> The UK based films are decent, the Hollywood shit is just shit, but he shouldn't turn it down. Half a million dollars for a months work, most of that sat in a Winnebago sniffing coke off a groupie's boobs - not one of you would turn that down...
> 
> Good luck to him.


 
^ This - 100%


----------



## JWH (Feb 15, 2011)

PK is on the money. In the high points of his career, he produced some really funny stuff. In the low points, he made some middle of the road films that got shown on planes. And if nothing else, he kept a few English film people in a job and got to ponce around LA sniffing coke off slappers' tits (or whatever non-defamatory pastime he really enjoys in the evenings).



Fedayn said:


> As an aside his undergraduate thesis was "A Marxist overview of popular 1970s cinema and hegemonic discourses".



NOW you can get a DEGREE in TELEVISION! You couldn't make it up!! We're going to hell in a handcart!!!



nick h. said:


> All the modern British middle of the road comedy is embarrassingly lame...The sad thing is that Pegg thinks he's in the same league as Leonard Rossiter.


 
Rising Damp was middle of the road.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 15, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> As an aside his undergraduate thesis was "A Marxist overview of popular 1970s cinema and hegemonic discourses". Who knew.....


 
One of the episodes features a dog called Gramsci that attacks rich people on Hampstead Heath.


----------



## strung out (Feb 15, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Like Russell Howard?
> 
> :innocent face:


 
i don't accuse people who like russell howard of being morons though.

good luck to anyone who does like him, i just think it's a load of bobbins.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 15, 2011)

Augie March said:


> I'm surprised his work provokes such a reaction from some people. Some fine pieces of fried gold (usually Edgar Wright is involved) and some mediocre pap, but hardly worthy of such vitriol. He seems a fairly affable chap in interviews and some people think I look like him. So he must be OK.


 

But this is the internet!  It's the place to get all vitriolic over benign things. 

FWIW I agree with you.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 15, 2011)

Pegg makes me laugh, yeah, some of his post Edgar stuff is iffy but he comes across as a nice fella.

I do think Little Britain is poor - the pilot was promising (dir. Graham Linehan) and some of the first series was a laugh but it just got crude and unfunny after a while.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> One of the episodes features a dog called Gramsci that attacks rich people on Hampstead Heath.


 
_Close to the meat!_


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Augie March (Feb 15, 2011)

Maggot said:


> But this is the internet!  It's the place to get all vitriolic over benign things.



I fucking hate the internet and it's never-ending vitriolic outpourings. It makes me so angry, I have to go out, find a total stranger and scream loudly right in their face.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 15, 2011)

Augie March said:


> I fucking hate the internet and it's never-ending vitriolic outpourings. It makes me so angry, I have to go out, find a total stranger and scream loudly right in their face.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 15, 2011)

Augie March said:


> I fucking hate the internet and it's never-ending vitriolic outpourings. It makes me so angry, I have to go out, find a total stranger and scream loudly right in their face.





Not total strangers! The only way to counter-act internet rage is to be irrational, vitriolic and pedantic with close friends and family. Nazi scum illiterate bastards with their "conversation" and "affection".


----------



## rhod (Feb 16, 2011)

Pegg's OK, but he's no Nat Hiken.


----------



## ernestolynch (Feb 16, 2011)

Nick H, I hope you die soon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2011)

I've met him twice, and his mate Nick Frost. Hot Fuzz was a bag of shit.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2011)

Spaced was shown on Dave a few months ago,hasn't aged well IMO,lot worse than Pegg in the public eye


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2011)

Shaun of the Dead: great. Hot Fuzz: good. Run Fat Boy: a bit shit.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 17, 2011)

i just watched "run fat boy run" again, don't know why, cos i thought it was shit the first time, and maybe it's my illness or because i finally got a bit of money from work or because i've had some proper spliffs instead of the homeopathic versions i've been smoking but i actually quite enjoyed it.

it was just as predictable and cheesy with the same tailored for american viewers views of london as the first time and with big fuck off ads for nike, but it does show peggs acting abilities quite well. despite the obvious emotional hooks he still puts in quite a touching performance.

plus the star is a security guard, being shown as a normal human being. and he gets one over on the hedge fund manager with the fuck off flat. and there were some very good supporting performances too.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 17, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Shaun of the Dead: great. Hot Fuzz: good. Run Fat Boy: a bit shit.


 
A bit shit? 

I'd say Shaun of the Dead: great. Hot Fuzz: had its moments. Run Fat Boy: lost it completely.


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 18, 2011)

I've not seen Paul yet, but Simon Pegg and Nick Frost are just sublime in Spaced.


----------



## MikeMcc (Feb 18, 2011)

I couldn't get interested in Spaced, it was too subdued.  So my first real look was at Shawn of the Dead, which I loved.  That was really a great film, well paced, genuinely funny, the right amount of gore.  Got Hot Fuzz when it came out and thought it was good, but not as good as SotD, I liked some of the links back to SotD like the fence jumping routine.

The newer films don't appeal to me, so I doubt that I will watch them.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Pareto principle, 80% of everything and everyone is shit. Not being entirely serious of course.


 
That's Sturgeon's law. 90% of sci-fi is crap. But then 90% of everything is crap.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2011)

The phrase "Pareto principle" derives from the fact that the principle is a knock off of the Generalised Pareto Distribution, which can be shown to form the tail of most of the other (any well behaved) distributions.

It's basically a power-distribution, which means that you can draw these type of broad generalisations from it, such as that the bottom 80% will only contain 20% of the distribution.  The fact that this adds up to 100% is a coincidence though -- the distribution can equally be summarised by the fact that the bottom 50% will only contain.. err.. 5%? (or 1%?  I forget) of the distribution.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> That's Sturgeon's law. 90% of sci-fi is crap. But then 90% of everything is crap.


 
I'm sure he nicked it from Pareto. Still, yeah.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> You fuck off.


yes!



Augie March said:


> I'm surprised his work provokes such a reaction from some people. Some fine pieces of fried gold (usually Edgar Wright is involved) and some mediocre pap, but hardly worthy of such vitriol. He seems a fairly affable chap in interviews and some people think I look like him. So he must be OK.


 Yes! 


Strumpet said:


> Love Pegg and Frost. Can't wait to see Paul.
> So yeh, you fuck off.


Yes to the first thing.  Meh to the second.



Callum91 said:


> I've not seen Paul yet, but Simon Pegg and Nick Frost are just sublime in Spaced.


Yes!

The 'Gervais' type backlash is picking up speed.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 21, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Spaced was shown on Dave a few months ago,hasn't aged well IMO,lot worse than Pegg in the public eye


 
I found Spaced really enjoyable still when I watched it again a few weeks ago.



Mind you, I've not aged particularly well


----------



## hektik (Feb 25, 2011)

watched Paul this week - it was OK, a couple of laugh out loud moments through the whole film, but none of them involved Pegg/Frost. As a whole, the film seemed to be missing something - probably due to the fact that they were acting against a special effect, but it meant that all of the acting was a bit wooden and all a little bit off. 

The plotting was terrible, with the finale clearly and obviously signposted from miles away. 

It was a decent enough diversion, though would recommend waiting to see it on TV rather than splashing out bucks for it.


----------



## ed marimba (Feb 27, 2011)

rhod said:


> Pegg's OK, but he's no Nat Hiken.


 
Nat Hiken, now you're talking, Simon Pegg ain't within 20 leagues under the sea of that guy's league


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2011)

Santino said:


> I like Spaced and his British films, but he is threatening to turn into one of those actors whose success seems to make them insufferably pleased with themselves.


 
Yep. Spaced was great but not because of him but the whole cast, Shaun was ok but everything he's done since has been average at best (I'm being charitable too).


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 27, 2011)

I liked him in Hippies. That's about all though.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 8, 2013)

just watched Mission IMpossible 3... er, simon pegg in it, er no. Completely unsuited, like hes stepped in from a different show. Its like having Lee Mack in it.

BTW my Simon Pegg scores on the doors
Spaced 9/10 (hello Brian)
Shaun of the Dead 7/10
Hot Fuzz 4/10
Mission Impossible him in it> 3/10
The World's End ... havent seen it but the trend isnt looking good
Run Fat Boy, no thanks


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 8, 2013)

He was much better in Misison Impossible IV though.  (btw Shaun is an 8, Fuzz is a 6)


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> just watched Mission IMpossible 3... er, simon pegg in it, er no. Completely unsuited, like hes stepped in from a different show. Its like having Lee Mack in it.
> 
> BTW my Simon Pegg scores on the doors
> Spaced 9/10 (hello Brian)
> ...



Good assessment. World's End isn't good. I didn't laugh once.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Run Fat Boy, no thanks


i liked that. it's not brilliant but it's not bad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 8, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> He was much better in Misison Impossible IV though.  (btw Shaun is an 8, Fuzz is a 6)



He was but you're wrong about Fuzz, easily a 4.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 8, 2013)

He was OK as Scotty in the first Star Trek (haven't seen 2 yet).


----------



## kabbes (Sep 8, 2013)

Fuzz was a 5. Fat Boy was a 3.


----------



## Oldboy (Sep 8, 2013)

The World's End is poor, though one of the pubs used is my local and have a cardboard display piece as a memento, which is nice.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> He was OK as Scotty in the first Star Trek (haven't seen 2 yet).



He really wasn't, the worst casting of the new films, terrible.


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> BTW my Simon Pegg scores on the doors
> Spaced 9/10 (hello Brian)
> Shaun of the Dead 7/10
> Hot Fuzz 4/10
> ...



Big Train? I'm Alan Partridge, albeit in a very small part?


----------



## 8den (Sep 8, 2013)

This is still very funny


----------



## Onket (Sep 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> just watched Mission IMpossible 3... er, simon pegg in it, er no. Completely unsuited, like hes stepped in from a different show. Its like having Lee Mack in it.
> 
> BTW my Simon Pegg scores on the doors
> Spaced 9/10 (hello Brian)
> ...



Now, I do like Lee Mack. I even like 'Not Going Out' despite the American formatting. Or is that part of the joke? I dunno.

Lee Mack & Tim Vine are much better than Simon Pegg & The Fatter One.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> Now, I do like Lee Mack. I even like 'Not Going Our' despite the American formatting. Or is that part of the joke? I dunno.
> 
> Lee Mack & Tim Vine are much better than Simon Pegg & The Fatter One.


i quite like Lee Mack - hes definitely funnier than Simon Pegg - but please no one give Lee a comedy cameo in the new Star Wars movie


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 8, 2013)

pester for a part pegg


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 9, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> He was OK as Scotty in the first Star Trek (haven't seen 2 yet).


I'd forgotten he was in it when I finally watched it,  and I was pleasantly surprised, the film wasn't too bad either, which was more of a surprise.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't understand why no one mentioned Pegg in the first episode of the third series of Black Books? Suited that role


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 20, 2014)

Santino said:


> I like Spaced and his British films, but he is threatening to turn into one of those actors whose success seems to make them insufferably pleased with themselves.



Indeed, he's become a bit of a prick.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2014)

He's terrible as Scotty in the new Star Trek films but it doesn't matter now as he's apparently very famous, an a lister almost...


----------



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> He's terrible as Scotty in the new Star Trek films but it doesn't matter now as he's apparently very famous, an a lister almost...


oh it still matters......


----------

